# Plenty of power in a small package



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've heard good comments about this sander from others. So it's nice to know that it's so good. I might pick one up. My sander has crapped out. really it keeps breaking belts.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had one of these sanders for more than a year, and it is great. The tracking is very good, and it is a nice size for getting into all kinds of areas. The one drawback I have seen is the case can get warm when using it for awhile. In the winter it is a good way to warm up your hands, but in the summer it can almost be too warm to hold.

Because of its size, I use it more than the larger DeWalt belt sander in the shop.

Good job Brian.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I have one of these. Gets a little warm when you use it. It's a little heavy for one handed use. My hand gets tired of holding it if I run it very long. I always try this sander before I go to my 4" belt because it is lighter and easier to control. Haven't had any problems with paper alignment. Would I buy another? Maybe, but first I'd take a good look at the competitors products.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I will be in the market for a BS soon.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## 5284dva (Apr 19, 2008)

I have had mine for a year now. It works great but the case gets way hot whille using it. The first time this happened, I thought it was broken.


----------



## throttle (Jul 30, 2008)

I Love this belt sander and would also highly recomend it for anybody who sands more than measures…...


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I just bought this sander, and it is perfect. Small enough to handle smaller jobs. Changing the paper was very easy. It does get very warm.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I love this sander and use it all the time.

I find this very easy to handle with one hand, but that is in comparison to using my Bosch 3×21 belt sander with one hand (which I was doing before this purchase.) Actually it does fit my hand very well.

I would also keep a larger belt sander in the shop. As you can guess, my other sander is the Bosch.

All of the belts that came with the sander broke almost immediately. Fortunately I also bought a variety of sanding belts and they were just fine.

I hook mine up to dust collection and I think that drawing air through the tool during it's use helps it run cooler. I have not had the heat issue.

I clean my sanding belts with compressed air and it works well at removing dust and crud build-up.


----------



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been wanting a good belt sander for quite sometime, and read this review this morning. Needless to say I went and bought one. What can I say?? .... Im Thrilled!! Don't know how I managed without one for so long..


----------



## mrtbone (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought one of these , I'm a weekend warrior…an this thing burned up sanding a cutting board. Took it apart, saw nothing but alot of sanding dust and chucked in the trash…4 days over a year..Back to the roadster.lol


----------

